# A pet for the OH



## Heim (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi all,

My first post in the mammals forum!, how is everyone? 

Right on to my post. Basically the OH has been searching for her 'perfect pet'. Currently she just keeps two Degu's and handles them on a daily basis. Now although they have grown to recognise her, come to her hand and squeak back when she calls them, they arent exactly a very 'relaxing pet'. She can pick them up and handle them outside the cage, but they are more interested in exploring their surroundings than playing, and climb all over her constantly, then jump and run for the hills!. She of course she doesnt mind and enjoys having them, but she also wants a new pet thats abit more 'loyal' if you like.

What shes after is ideally:

some sort of mammal (though doesnt have to be)
that enjoys human contact, will happily 'play' with her (chase a ball, be tickled, something like that)
is calm enough to sit on her lap and be stroked
can be toilet trained (if it doesnt live in a cage)
possibly even be ok with going outside
is 'loyal' to her, one that will come to her rather than being chased first before it can be handled.
She basically wants a dog... but not a dog if you like lol. Shes willing to put in as much time and effort as needed, and happily handles and plays with her pets daily. Any ideas?

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

A RAT!!!!!!! A rat is a dog but not a dog.

Ticks all the boxes apart from going outside perhaps although you can get a rat harness.

A rat is like a loyal, calm degu. 

Tell her to get two boys. The are big and lazy so just like having a small cuddly dog.

: victory:


----------



## littlespark (Dec 28, 2007)

how about a ferret


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

a rat as in a regular rat, or a pouched? genets are meant to be very one-person pets and can be litter trained and very independant but do enjoy human interaction. have a google around for info on them. quite expensive though...


----------



## Heim (Aug 3, 2008)

Funny enough rats and ferrets have come up in the discussion lol. Ill need to check average sizes and diets etc. Thanks for your replies, keep them coming if you have any other ideas.

Which rat were you talking about btw?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL I meant a domestic rat.

Unless she was thinking of something more exotic...

Ferrets I can also highly recommend but they must be kept away from the degus! Plus if the degu smells ferret on you they will flip out. All my rodents freak out at the smell of my ferrets on me.


----------



## Heim (Aug 3, 2008)

missk said:


> a rat as in a regular rat, or a pouched? genets are meant to be very one-person pets and can be litter trained and very independant but do enjoy human interaction. have a google around for info on them. quite expensive though...


I have never heard of a 'genet' and just had a google of them and read the wiki about them. The OH instantly fell in love with the pictures, they do look/sound ideal. How are they usually kept? Do they just live/sleep around the house like a domestic cat? Do they need a cage? Im assuming you dont let them outside like a cat lol.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Genets : TSKA Exotics!, Specialist Keepers Association


Click above link for Rory's available Genets : victory:


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

FERRET hehe. 

ive had a Rat he was lovely, but sadly they dont live long =( 

so now i own ferrets, they are the best pets ive ever owned!!


----------



## Heim (Aug 3, 2008)

Cheers for the link Pouchie, there only seems to be a very limited amount on info available for Genets .


----------



## Heim (Aug 3, 2008)

Whoa! a longer look at that link details having them imported and lists them alongside many rather large and deadly beasties!.

Could anyone direct me to a good UK site about keeping these guys? Any licences that may be required, their housing requirements, UK breeders etc. Caresheets regarding these seems to indicate its best to get them as a kitten if you want them to bond to you.

Thanks for any help


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

A skunk, harder work than a cat or dog but worth it.


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

Julie's Jungle :: Quality Exotic Pets :: Genet Caresheet not uk site but still god info about housing etc, TSKA site the op pointed out should have license info. i can't find a uk site dealing with care etc.


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

African Pygmy Hedgehog... ANY women is gonna instantly fall in love with them when they see photos :lol2:


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

there's lots of info on the net about sugar gliders, and they are insanely cute


----------



## Heim (Aug 3, 2008)

Great suggestions, but shes now added that she would prefer something that doesnt live in a cage, or at most only needs to be in a cage over night. She much prefers having them out and holidng them/playing with them for most of the day. Which means she wants something abit bigger, catish size.

Im starting to think 'just get her a cat' lol


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

lots of exotics are nocturnal, so you might be better off with a domestic cat...


----------



## Heim (Aug 3, 2008)

missk said:


> lots of exotics are nocturnal, so you might be better off with a domestic cat...


Aye starting to look that way. Ill show her this thread, let her read the forums and make her own mind up. I know shes after something abit different, but I suppose it really boils down to what she can live with. Thanks for the suggestions though, been a great help.


----------



## Jayne2269 (Sep 14, 2007)

Definately a ferret, I have 3, 1 adult and 2 babies, the adult 1, Frankie is huge and about the size of a small cat, they have a cage but are only in it overnight, the rest of the time they have the run of the place like my cats!
They are very playful but also love cuddles, you can also harness train them to take them for walks, Frankie goes out everyday for a stroll and loves it!
Hope this helps:2thumb:


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

can you litter train ferrets? (genuinely curious)


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

missk said:


> can you litter train ferrets? (genuinely curious)


 
all my own ferrets are litter trained so yes you can

and i too would suggest ferrets make fantastic pets


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

I think ferrets are the samas skunks as in corner poopers so yes you can litter train them. 
Skunks have free roam, are affectionate, love to play infact all youve said. You can walk them and even though they poo more than any other animal I know mine was easy to litter train.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd say a ferret or a skunk.
My ferrets LOVE to play, are all litter trained, and all apart from one love to settle down as lap animals (1 is VERY anti-social).
The skunk however, I find far more affectionate, and a lot more "thinking" you can see their little minds working to figure things out (like how to get into trouble). I walk my skunk in town on a regular basis too, she has a large rabbit harnins thats been adapted for her, she's microchipped like the dogs are, and walks quite happily on the lead, though prefers to be carried tbh.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Twiisted said:


> African Pygmy Hedgehog... ANY women is gonna instantly fall in love with them when they see photos :lol2:


yeh this is true, amazing little things!


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Bengal cat :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I agree with salamanda a Bengal cat, maybe a Snow leopard or a Brown glittered rosette, very exotic looking and if she gets an F1 they are more of a mini leopard than a cat including the pelt


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I agree with salamanda a Bengal cat, maybe a Snow leopard or a Brown glittered rosette, very exotic looking and if she gets an F1 they are more of a mini leopard than a cat including the pelt


Yes, but you have to be very careful of F1s as they are still wild cats in nature. You also have to have a licence to keep F1s.

Nothing wrong with a good old fashioned cat. If you select the right breed for the right characteristics you want of course!

If you're OH wants something that enjoys attention and gives loyalty etc, she would do worse than buying a Siamese, Oriental or Burmese cat. These are all "dogs in cat's clothing" If the thought of something as loud and demanding as these breeds are, because they are very vocal, there are a lot of "foreign" breeds of cats that are very people oriented without the noise!! :lol2:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> Yes, but you have to be very careful of F1s as they are still wild cats in nature. You also have to have a licence to keep F1s.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a good old fashioned cat. If you select the right breed for the right characteristics you want of course!
> 
> If you're OH wants something that enjoys attention and gives loyalty etc, she would do worse than buying a Siamese, Oriental or Burmese cat. These are all "dogs in cat's clothing" If the thought of something as loud and demanding as these breeds are, because they are very vocal, there are a lot of "foreign" breeds of cats that are very people oriented without the noise!! :lol2:


I agree Siamese and Burmese are lovely mine follows me everywhere loves to play and sleeps in my bed every night 
He is VERY! vocal they are not cats for people who are easily annoyed :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Never a truer word spoken!! They love attention and _need_ attention and if you are too busy to give it, they will just follow you around wailing at you until you do - not breeds for the faint-hearted!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I mentioned F1s as a Genet was mentioned in the post. I have met a few Bengals and dont think I would enjoy owning one. Give me a Siamese , Burmese, Oriental any day. I love the noise they make and the attention they demand:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

my bengal has mellowed a lot with age, but he will never be a 'cuddle cat'. he is loud, and destructive and into everything. He is happiest when in a paper bag which he will just go sit in and purr. breeders/keepers reccomend they are kept indoors, but monkey just goes totally stir crazy if he is kept in...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I mentioned F1s as a Genet was mentioned in the post. I have met a few Bengals and dont think I would enjoy owning one. Give me a Siamese , Burmese, Oriental any day. I love the noise they make and the attention they demand:flrt::flrt::flrt:


I'm with you on that one Shell. I have always thought that with cats like Abys & Somalis, Oriental Spotteds and Egyptian Maus, why is it necessary to breed a wild animal to a domestic one to produce wild looking cats. A lot of Bengals to me look like a normal cat, not a wild cat anyway.

Apart from that I have a problem with the ethics of these matings - such as what happens to the F1 males which are sterile and because of the very aggressive nature of the Asian Leopard Cat only F1s showing good temperament are kept and bred from - so what happens to them. Given the attitude of everyone on the dog thread about euthanasing healthy dogs cos they don't conform to the standard, are they happy to see healthy Bengals euthanased because they are male or because they don't have a gentle temperament, cos that's not their fault either?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What a scary world we live in. have you seen the giant cats about 4 ft tall on all fours that USA are breeding.Cant remember the name of them They look stunning but what happens when you annoy it or accidentally stand on it.Not a pleasant thought


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

or even when its playing:devil:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> What a scary world we live in. have you seen the giant cats about 4 ft tall on all fours that USA are breeding.Cant remember the name of them They look stunning but what happens when you annoy it or accidentally stand on it.Not a pleasant thought



Is it the ashera? couple of piccys on google but some news articles say its possibly just a scam.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

oo tell me more!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> What a scary world we live in. have you seen the giant cats about 4 ft tall on all fours that USA are breeding.Cant remember the name of them They look stunning but what happens when you annoy it or accidentally stand on it.Not a pleasant thought


Can't say as I have actually - don't you know what they're called?

See this business of crossing wild cats with domestics bothers me. It bothers me at the thought of something like a male Jungle cat (weighing in at 16-35lbs) mating a female Aby (weighing in at about 7lbs) to produce Chausies - why? Even domestic cats can be extremely rough when mating and many of my friends have said that they've watched their stud cat 'dragging a female around the room by the scruff of the neck like a ragdoll', but at least they're the same breed and so the male is only a few pounds heavier. And like I've said earlier, what happens to all the F1s?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yes Eileen thats the one. Cat world ran a big article about them. If this isnt a scam imagine the damage something like this could do:devil:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

googled it and was a few good reads, apparently its just like the domestic cat


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

Heim said:


> I have never heard of a 'genet' and just had a google of them and read the wiki about them. The OH instantly fell in love with the pictures, they do look/sound ideal. How are they usually kept? Do they just live/sleep around the house like a domestic cat? Do they need a cage? Im assuming you dont let them outside like a cat lol.


wow never heard of them either gorgeous


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It might be just like a Domestic cat but even a Domestic cat can do a lot of damage.Imagine what this could do. Ive know people put in hospital with an average cat bite. This could do serious damage


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

A friend of mine in America is an all-breeds judge and was judging a Bengal at a show years ago. She took it out the pen and it stood on the table while she handled it and judged it, perfectly behaved. She put it back in the pen and it spun around and went for her, scratching her very deeply - no warning at all!! I'm pretty sure I was told that this registration body recognised Bengals as a breed first, but then banned them because of the temperament problems as they got older. I think the problem with these breeds crossed with wild cat is that you can have problems with the temperament - not *ALL *of the cats, (before all the Bengal owners come in and verbally abuse me cos their bengals are proper little pussy cats), but certainly some.

My friend bought a stud cat from the first litter ever born in this country and he had a super temperament which remained with him all his life - he was fabulous!! She also bought a queen from another breeder, followed by 3 more from the same breeder. One of those was wild and never tamed. She spent hours sitting in the room with this cat trying to just touch it, without success - one day she managed to get her hand within inches of it and it went for her, tore the tendons in her hand in the soft tissue between the thumb and the fingers and she couldn't use the hand for months. Eventually she had to give in and have the cat put to sleep, of course she couldn't get a hold of it so had to get one of the zoo keepers from Edinburgh Zoo to come and dart it, so she could get it euthanased. That's really my main objection to this kind of breeding - if the temperament is wrong there is often little choice but euthanasia.

Now I know that's the extreme end of the spectrum, but it happened!

I did think about breeding these myself because I thought her stud boy was gorgeous, but I was warned by other breeders who'd gone into breeding bengals and had other breeds in the house about problems they were having with the other breeds because of the bengal and so decided not to.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Must admit a friend of mine has just gone out and bought two f4(I think) bengal kittens. She's had them home two weeks and is already going on about how they're completely different to what she expected. She wanted an affectionate cat and these two are very aloof and anything but. Myself and our other friend(who keeps bengals) warned her what they were like before she bought them but she wouldn't listen. 'They're so pretty!' :roll: 
She's now talking about having the male neutered at just 15 weeks as he plays to rough with her,the other half and his female sister...I think people presume with cats they don't have to research the breed as much as one would with dogs. Which on the whole is a shame. Some people will put up with and care for an animal regardless of temprement, but not everyones like that, and if an animal doesnt behave perfectly it ends up rehomed or put to sleep.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My Ex husband had a bengal and she was so timid, he then went out and bought a Bengal x Burmese. He was castrated at 15 weeks and was a monster of a cat.He used to run and jump into things and kept knocking himself out. His bengal was teriffied of him so Paul tactfully(not) gave him to my daughter. As much as I tried he would not accept my gorgeous Oriental boy Benji and kept trying to kill him then turning on my daughter biting and scratching. He was such a big powerful cat that he was dangerous to Sophie(aged 10 years at the time) and Benji. It took time but through Bengal welfare(the breeder was part of this although Toshca wasnt an original rescue) we found a fantastic home where to this day the cat is taken to the park on a harness to climb trees and the house is totally geared to the cat. The father of this cat was an F2 boy who was a bit feisty. In the wrong hands this boy would have been dangerous. that is my experiance of bengal cats and 2 that come into the boarding cattery(they are banned from all others as they are too noisy) Very sad as in the end Benji had to be put to sleep not long afterwards(not related ) and I had to buy my daughter a Rex kitten as she was devastated by toshca s rehome and cried forever.She still brings this up and she is 19 now


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Must admit a friend of mine has just gone out and bought two f4(I think) bengal kittens. She's had them home two weeks and is already going on about how they're completely different to what she expected. She wanted an affectionate cat and these two are very aloof and anything but. Myself and our other friend(who keeps bengals) warned her what they were like before she bought them but she wouldn't listen. 'They're so pretty!' :roll:
> She's now talking about having the male neutered at just 15 weeks as he plays to rough with her,the other half and his female sister...I think people presume with cats they don't have to research the breed as much as one would with dogs. Which on the whole is a shame. Some people will put up with and care for an animal regardless of temprement, but not everyones like that, and if an animal doesnt behave perfectly it ends up rehomed or put to sleep.


To be honest I think you have to do more research than normal when you're buying a cat that has a wild cat behind it - you need to know the characteristics of the wild cat as well as the domestic and anything you read about Asian Leopard Cats tells you that they do not make good pets, because they are solitary and reclusive - unlike most of the big cats that actually can be tamed very well!



Shell195 said:


> My Ex husband had a bengal and she was so timid, he then went out and bought a Bengal x Burmese. He was castrated at 15 weeks and was a monster of a cat.He used to run and jump into things and kept knocking himself out. His bengal was teriffied of him so Paul tactfully(not) gave him to my daughter. As much as I tried he would not accept my gorgeous Oriental boy Benji and kept trying to kill him then turning on my daughter biting and scratching. He was such a big powerful cat that he was dangerous to Sophie(aged 10 years at the time) and Benji. It took time but through Bengal welfare(the breeder was part of this although Toshca wasnt an original rescue) we found a fantastic home where to this day the cat is taken to the park on a harness to climb trees and the house is totally geared to the cat. The father of this cat was an F2 boy who was a bit feisty. In the wrong hands this boy would have been dangerous. that is my experiance of bengal cats and 2 that come into the boarding cattery(they are banned from all others as they are too noisy) Very sad as in the end Benji had to be put to sleep not long afterwards(not related ) and I had to buy my daughter a Rex kitten as she was devastated by toshca s rehome and cried forever.She still brings this up and she is 19 now


Bengals do tend to select one person as "theirs" and are jealous of other cats. My friend sold one of her kittens (when he was about 9 months old) to a lady who had a Birman cat. One day she was lying in bed and the Birman was sitting on the bed with her - the bengal came into the room and charged the Birman knocking him flying from the bed and stopping his heart with the force of the blow. If the woman hadn't given the cat mouth-to-mouth it would have remained dead! Needless to say he came back to my friend as the woman couldn't bear the thought of the same thing happening again! Bengal cats have a lot of power if they choose to attack, although in this cat's defence he wasn't attacking the Birman, he just wanted him off his person's bed!!


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Skunk or ferret i think...although my ferrets dont tend to want to know as far as 'cuddling' goes. Im sure they run on Duracel and it doesnt matter how long they are out they still just want to play!!

Skunks tend to tick pretty much all of your boxes, although their diet can be a bit tricky to get your head around at first :lol2:


----------

